# WMAA Spring Camp (2003)--Review.



## Jeff Leader (May 7, 2003)

I had a wonderful time at the WMAA Spring Camp.  Thanks to Tim Hartman and Janice Stranc for another great event!

I arrived Wednesday evening and spent some time with Mr.  Hartman.  On Thursday afternoon we had a chance to bang sticks with some of his local students. That evening there was a special meeting for senior students during which he made sure that everyone was on the same page with respect to certain techniques. We listened and practiced and discussed. Afterwards, it was pizza and wings!

Friday afternoon came and the camp opened. After a brief orientation, the highlight of which was public display of the portrait of Prof. Presas by Ed Parker, Jr. (and the fact that once again there would be complimentary soda/juices/bottled water for participants all weekend long!), Mr. Dawdy taught Anyo Anim and Mr. Dulin taught applications from it. I picked up a teaching trick from Mr. Dawdy and a pressure point from Mr. Dulin (with help from his student Tony, whose last name escapes me). Next, I taught disarms 1-5 including brief discussion of L-on-R variations. (Thanks to Mr. Parsons and Mr. Anderson for showing their versions of #3 and #5, respectively!) Next Dan Carr taught a session that focused on the distinction between a lock (multiple joint involvement or multiple angles of compression resulting in severely limited or very difficult movement) vs. a control (temporary control of a person but not immobilization). Though he drew a very careful distinction here--more so than I am able to communicate from memory--this was no academic session. Many specific examples were worked.

After dinner--many of us went to a ribs place, Tony Rome's--Mr. Hartman gave a palis-palis session that I regrettably missed the first half of due to administrative matters (as chair of the WMAA Advisory Board). Next Mr. Jornales gave a session that included double stick techniques and his 'four corners' drill. Many people commented that they would be incorporating that drill into their own training! Next Dr. Gyi gave a session on Bando knife work, including some from the ground. Everyone always enjoys Dr. Gyi's sessions--his stories, his insight, his perspectives, and his respect. This man addressed the students as 'sir' in many cases! He is a treasure.

Afterwards many of us went to Applebee's for food, drinks, and conversation. Grandmasters Gyi and Jornales joined us.

Saturday morning was the black belt test. I chaired the board, assisted by Mr. Carr, Jaye Spiro, and Mr. Parsons. Many camp participants came to watch the test.

After the test, Jack Latorre taught Pekiti Tersia knife and stick techniques. I finally had a chance to really see how the reverse grip with the knife held with the blade facing the forearm works. Mr. Latorre gave a fascinating session and was very approachable. Next Dan Carr continued his Locks and Controls session. I got to work with *Cebu West* who very successfully locked me in one case--ouch! (It's better now!) Bob Chesbro gave lots of good advice while people were practicing the techniques. Next was lunch at a local Chinese buffet, during which time Dr. Barber told some fascinating stories and Dr. Gyi hit and berated me for eating too much meat! 

In the afternoon Mr. Hartman did a session on Tapi-Tapi counters that started with simple Modern Arnis techniques, worked to more involved techniques, then worked in some Balintawak flavor. It was a very interesting progression, and really brought out the counter and counter-for-counter ideas. Dr. Gyi then gave his second knife session, focusing on thrust/slash combinations and ending in some simulated group-on-group sparring. (Again, I was forced to miss part of this session because of my duties.) Next was the round table meeting, discussing where we are and where we're going, and the banquet (during which I once again took blows and reprimands from Dr. Gyi due to my carnivorous ways). The banquet was well done including the beautiful glasswork done by Janice Stranc for the centerpieces. Hopefully these will have photographed well so all can see them.

Following the banquet were the awards of promotions to Janice Stranc, Scott Caffrey, Mike Milazzo, and Ed Mengel. (Please excuse me if I have misspelled anyone's name; I am going from memory.) Other awards of appreciation were given. Next was the presentation of Mr. Hartman's certificate for promotion to seventh degree, signed by me as chair of the WMAA Advisory Board (which is responsible for the promotion) and endorsed by Grandmasters Gyi and Jornales. Board members Chad Dulin and Sal Todaro helped me present the certificate.

Next came some amazing demonstrations. (I'm sure I won't recall the order correctly.) Capoeira Mandinga Buffalo gave a very memorable capoeira demonstration, with several musical instruments and lots of acrobatic kicks. It was a real show-stopper. There were many questions asked after the performance and indeed throughout the night, as many of the group's members stayed to watch and later to play. Next, Mr. Hartman's junior demo team (six students around ten years old, give-or-take) gave a nice demonstration of stick anyos and some sinawalis.  Jack Latorre and his long-suffering assistant Tim (whose last name escapes me) showed some advanced Pekiti Tersia techniques, including a fascinating and unusual sword. He also did some rope work. Dan Anderson, assisted by Jaye Spiro, showed the progression in Modern Arnis from basic techniques through more advanced countering of the counter. Bong and Wendy Jornales put on a demonstration of speed, skill, and varied weaponry that as usual left jaws on the floor. I hope I have not forgotten anyone!

I had administrative matters to attend to afterwards but many participants went out and had a good time that night (and other nights)--some at local bars and restaurants, some in Niagara Falls, Canada, and some in the hotel's hot tub.

Sunday morning was Mr. Jornales' second session, covering the four corners drill and some sinawalis. I had studied his system previously and had some familiarity with the techniques and drills but everyone came away with something. I worked with our own Mr. Hubbard which was a pleasure. Finally, Dr. Gyi finished things off with yoga using a single stick to assist. He continually related the importance of yoga to the needs of a martial artist or soldier. As always, he showed great respect for the memory of Prof. Presas.

Mr. Hartman closed the camp--and then the fun began! In keeping with tradition, the sparring gear came out and Bob Hubbard took center stage. He sparred Rich Parsons staff vs. two sticks, me stick vs. stick, and *ace* (Primo Luciano) empty hand. (I may have forgotten other matches.) Afterwards many of us went out to a local favorite, Antoinette's, for ice cream sundaes. I spoke with Dr. Gyi and Ed Mengel briefly in the airport before either flight left.

I don't know where to begin with thanks, and I apologize in advance to those I will surely forget (or whose names I will mis-type). Tim Hartman and Janice Stranc did a great job once again--first class all the way. Thanks to them for putting me up in their home for the first few nights and for, well, so many other things. Give my love to Thor and Loki (their horse-sized dogs). Thanks to Rich Parsons for rooming with me the last few nights and for the many things he did to help out--serving on the black belt board most notably. Thanks to Chad Dulin for sharing so much with me over the weekend; I really picked up some neat tips. He also served as Ed Mengel's partner during the test. Thanks to Sal Todaro and the Philadelphia group who are always so much fun to have around; he too helped during the test. Thanks to Dr. Barber for showing me some Gunting techniques--I'm now a believer!--as well as some very nice-looking wooden swords. Thanks to Dan Carr's students Bob Chesbro and Mark (whose last name escapes me) for the frequent one-on-one assistance they provided to participants (including me!). Thanks to all the instructors for helping us put on such a varied program! Thanks to Dan Anderson for once again signing a book for me but also for just being the great role model that he is--he set the standard for work ethic at the camp. Thanks to Mrs. Jornales for her demonstration and her enthusiasm. Thanks to Dan Carr and Jaye Spiro for serving on the testing board. Ms. Spiro always has a kind word for everyone and that's appreciated too! Thanks to Mr. Hubbard and Susan Spann for technical support, including the taping of the camp. Thanks to Mr. Jornales for his support and his kind words about the WMAA at the banquet. Thanks to Dr. Gyi for his advice and for taking so much time to chat with me and for his support of the WMAA in particular, and Modern Arnis in general, in so many ways.

As always, I speak from the heart when I say thanks most of all to the camp participants, because it was for and about you, and you're the ones who make it work--and who make it worthwhile. See you next year!

-Jeff Leader
&nbsp;&nbsp;Chair, WMAA Advisory Board


----------



## Cebu West (May 7, 2003)

SORRY about the shoulder. Sometimes I get a little wired up. I hope it really is OK. I feel even worse now that you put my name in bold letters.


:asian: :asian: :asian: :asian:  :iws: :idunno: 

Now that that's over with, although I guess you owe me one, I would like to say that working together on Dan's techniques was fun and educational. Dan's stuff held up well even after we tried to analyze the hell out of it. I'm looking foreword to our next encounter. (but not the pay back)

I would like to thank Dan Carr for taking me under his wing for the second camp in a row. He has managed to take some of the rough edges off my crash and bash style. Thanks big guy, I will continue to listen and learn.

Thanks also to Dan Anderson. One of my guys who worked with you for one of the sessions was truely impressed with your knowledge, patience and attention to detail. I will make it a point to work with you next time we meet. Thanks again. 

To say that I had a good time is an understatement. When we first arrived and I got out of the car my guys said look out, Sal thinks he just got to Disney Land. So true!

Sal Todaro (Cebu West)


----------



## The Mist (May 8, 2003)

Hmm, I think you covered everything....   It was a nice camp.  Thanks to Mr Hartman and Ms. Stranc for all there hard work and thick skin in putting the camp together.  Oh, and Sal I will pass along your comment to Mr. Carr.   And if you are a passer by and are wondering what you missed... you missed a hell of a lot!!     You had better come next camp.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 9, 2003)

All I can say is thanks. It takes the host, the instructors and the participants to make an event go well. I wont comment on the hosts (Janice and I) but I can comment on the rest.

*Instructors*
I feel that they did a wonderful job. They ALL had good patients and communication skills.

* Participants *
They demonstrated open minds and a willingness to learn.

This event was successful because of everyones efforts not just one.

Thank You,

Tim Hartman
World Modern Arnis Alliance.
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2003)

Looking forward to next year!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 12, 2003)

Greetings-
 Im proud to announce the addition of two new camps on the WMAA events schedule. This is very exciting seeing our organization growing at the rate it is. We also have the dates for our 2004 world conference. The information is as follow:


East Coast Fall Camp
October 17-19, 2003
Wilmington, Delaware

Instructors include:
Datu Tim Hartman
GM Anding De Leon
Guro Rick Manglinong
Guro Rich Parsons

Contact: Sal Todaro or Chad Dulin 
Phone: 610-543-2624
E-mail: 
SALVI1@aol.com 
tuite569@juno.com


Mid-West Fall Camp
November 1-2, 2003
Detroit, Michigan

Instructors include:
Datu Tim Hartman
GM Bong Jornales
Guro Rich Parsons
More TBA

Contact: Paul Janulis
Phone: 248-722-1634
E-mail: pauljanulis@hotmail.com

World Conference
April 30 - May 2, 2004
Buffalo, New York

Instructors include:
Datu Tim Hartman
Guro Rick Manglinong
Dr. Jeffery Leader
More TBA

Contact: Datu Hartman
School: 716-675-0899
E-mail: wmarnis@wmarnis.com


There will be more information to follow.


----------

